# Frage zur Alice Telefon flatrate



## SnugglesChris (17. August 2007)

Hallo !

ich nutze seit 3 Tagen den Alice fun Tarif und bin super zufrieden damit !

Wie kann ich prüfen, ob ich auch wirklich die Telefon flat nutze - die Hotline von Alice konnte mir da nicht weiterhelfen und verwies mich an eine 01805 Nummer ... :-(

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Vielen Dank !

SnugglesChris


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. August 2007)

Hallo und herzlichen willkommen auf Tutorials.de

Eine kleine Suche nach "Alice Fun" bei google brachte direkt im zweiten Ergebniss den Hauptpreis.
http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=navclient&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGIH_deDE233DE233&q="Alice+fun"


----------



## SnugglesChris (17. August 2007)

Hallo DJ !

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt - wieso steht auf der Seite von teltarif, dass man bei einem Analoganschluss 

Grundgebühr:  EUR 39,90 monatlich 
Einrichtung:  EUR 59,90 einmalig 

zu zahlen hat und Alice wirbt mit einer flat zu 34,90 Euro im Monat ? Da steht leider auch nicht WIE man überprüfen kann, ob man im Hansenet telefoniert oder weiterhin bei der Telekom.

Gruss
SnugglesChris


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. August 2007)

Das mit dem 2.ten Ergebniss meinte ich die Alice Seite selbst, nicht die von Teltarif die schon lange outdatet ist.


----------



## SnugglesChris (17. August 2007)

Hi !

und wie kann ich feststellen, dass ich auch wirklich über HanseNet telefoniere, sprich die flat habe ? 

Ich verstehe es noch nicht richtig - gibts da evtl. eine Rufnummer, die man wählen kann, um dies festzustellen ?

Danke !

SnugglesChris


----------

